

When will blink and marquee come back in fashion? - rubyskills
http://www.wtv-zone.com/bluefox/marquee.html

======
BallinBige
the same day netscape "takes over"

~~~
rubyskills
Firefox was written on top of the netscape codebase wasn't it? So technically
it's taking a decent chunk of the market still.

